# UFC 148: Anderson Silva vs Chael Sonnen



## Blow It By The Ohhh (Jun 27, 2012)

Who doesn't like Anderson Silva. He holds the record for most title defenses(9 title defenses) in the UFC. 14 consecutive wins, 9 titles defended. Sonnen did get a lot oh points in with some of the hits he put on Anderson last fight but Anderson will always be the better fighter. I have 20 bucks on this fight and can't wait


----------



## BBbubblegum (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm a big Chael Sonnen fan, literally just watched 112 where Anderson danced for 3 rounds. Chael seems to be taking his BJJ training alot more seriously, and I don't think Anderson can pull off another submission. Anderson's BJJ is WAY too overrated.


----------



## Blow It By The Ohhh (Jun 27, 2012)

Hell yeah. I like Anderson style in fighting. I just like how he stays standing. I just like that almost every fight he's been in, he pulls something crazy. Like at the end of the last fight with Silva and Sonnen, he got that triangle, his knockout on Forrest Griffin and Vitor Belfort, and his DQ from the knocking out Yushin Okami. Lol but he did fight him again of course and won.
You like Jon Jones?


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Jun 27, 2012)

Im looking forward to seeing the fight between Silva and Sonnen.

Jon Jones is another great fighter, grappling and submissions. Cant wait to see his next fight.


----------



## Blow It By The Ohhh (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah i can't wait. But Jones let me down when he fought Evans. He won but it was by decision and it was a boring fight.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 28, 2012)

This fight is going to be a good one to be honest I think Anderson will smash him! Sonnen has been talking alot of trash about Andersons family country etc.


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Jun 28, 2012)

Sonnen is a douche bag. He's been talking shit ever since the beginning the first fight between him and Anderson. I hope Anderson front kick him in the mouth so Sonnen can shutup.


----------



## Squizz (Jun 30, 2012)

Silva should win again by submission. In their last fight, Chael was actually beating him in the standup. Silva's best chance is to go for a submission. Chael has been submitted numerous times in his career, and Anderson is a bjj black belt. I'd say it's about 70/30 in favor of Silva. 

I want Chael to win though, just to shake things up at 185lbs a little bit.


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 2, 2012)

It would be interesting to see anderson lose but I dont think he will! I think hes gonna TKO sonnen


----------



## TheOrganic (Jul 4, 2012)

Fuck sonnen. I have a feeling that the first fight will not reflect the new one. K.O. 2nd round.


----------



## Squizz (Jul 5, 2012)

TheOrganic said:


> Fuck sonnen. I have a feeling that the first fight will not reflect the new one. K.O. 2nd round.


Why the Sonnen hate though? If anything, he's made this fight far more interesting with his tantics. I hope he wins!


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Jul 5, 2012)

Squizz said:


> Why the Sonnen hate though? If anything, he's made this fight far more interesting with his tantics. I hope he wins!


Im sorry, but I have to disagree with you on that. Is little antics is very ignoring and tasteless.


----------



## LJ6 (Jul 8, 2012)

would have been a better fight if sonnen wasnt complete trash. he better leave ufc now lol whatta moron. silva made him look like a complete dumbass before the fight, during and after.


----------



## Doobius1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Glad I saved the $59.99


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 8, 2012)

Streaming all day!


Doobius1 said:


> Glad I saved the $59.99


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Jul 8, 2012)

Anderson whooped Sonnen's ass in that second round.


----------



## pron (Jul 9, 2012)

TengokuCannabis said:


> Anderson whooped Sonnen's ass in that second round.


LOL, Anderson was on his back and lost the 1st round. The only thing that went wrong for Chael in the second was he fell down on his own from a HIGHLY FAILED spinning back fist. He just sat there and waited for Andy to knee him while he was down, which is illegal in the rule books, yet he wasn't penalized. Even some of the Silva fans I talk to over at MMAMania will tell you the same thing. 

Like I said before. Chael beat Chael. Anderson just capitalized on Chael's dumbass mistake.


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Jul 9, 2012)

pron said:


> LOL, Anderson was on his back and lost the 1st round. The only thing that went wrong for Chael in the second was he fell down on his own from a HIGHLY FAILED spinning back fist. He just sat there and waited for Andy to knee him while he was down, which is illegal in the rule books, yet he wasn't penalized. Even some of the Silva fans I talk to over at MMAMania will tell you the same thing.
> 
> Like I said before. Chael beat Chael. Anderson just capitalized on Chael's dumbass mistake.


No, its illegal to knee or kick the person on the head while he's down. Anderson kneed Sonnen in the chest. Go back and take a look at that fight again.


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Jul 10, 2012)

I thought that fight was crazy. Anderson survived and came back like a beast.


----------



## pron (Jul 10, 2012)

TengokuCannabis said:


> No, its illegal to knee or kick the person on the head while he's down. Anderson kneed Sonnen in the chest. Go back and take a look at that fight again.


Yea, I agree. THing is, the way it happened he really looked like the it was his intention to hit the head but just nicked his chin. That's what the argument has been amongst people. EIther way, Chael was man enough to say he'd have done the same thing.  So we'll just see who is next for both guys.


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

Doobius1 said:


> Glad I saved the $59.99


yea i streamed it through a website it was not worth that money anderson silva was winning it right from the start. Sonnen was way over his head


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

the other fights were alright but it wasn't worth the money


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

whats the next ufc fight and when


----------



## pron (Jul 11, 2012)

TengokuCannabis said:


> No, its illegal to knee or kick the person on the head while he's down. Anderson kneed Sonnen in the chest. Go back and take a look at that fight again.


He went for the head. The only reason it wasn't called was because it partially landed on his chest and was too close to call. Chaels lip was bloodied from that, he was definitely going for his head.


----------



## pron (Jul 11, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> whats the next ufc fight and when


Next fight is on Fuel tonight. If Munoz wins, he'll probably fight Anderson. That's IF the UFC doesn't let Lombard fight him first.


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

mark munoz is legit but still no silva


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 12, 2012)

i thought it was only illegal if he was tryin to get up an had one knee on the ground? he was sittin on his ass when he got that knee to the chest. sonnen really is a cool dude he does most of that shit talkin just for the fact of hypin up the fight. he didnt wanna stand with silva cause he knew what was gonna be the outcome.


----------



## mcrandle (Jul 18, 2012)

blazinkill504 said:


> i thought it was only illegal if he was tryin to get up an had one knee on the ground? he was sittin on his ass when he got that knee to the chest. sonnen really is a cool dude he does most of that shit talkin just for the fact of hypin up the fight. he didnt wanna stand with silva cause he knew what was gonna be the outcome.


First fight between Sonnen/Silva. 
Sonnen landed a record 289 Total Strikes vs. Silva.

In Silva's previous 11 fights, THAT COMBINED STAT WAS 208! Sonnen did in 4.5 rounds what 11 fighters couldn't do combined!

Chael Sonnen is the LEAST-HIT MIDDLEWEIGHT in UFC history. FACT.

While I agree with you that he is a cool guy outside the ring, you are absolutely wrong about him being afraid of the stand-up. I can show you 20 gifs of Chael brutalizing Anderson.

Also, if you think one knee down is illegal, what do you think sitting flat on your ass is? That's BEYOND legal!


----------

